
Tesla Says It’s the Future of Cars. Did GM Prove It Right? - Corrado
http://fortune.com/2018/11/27/tesla-future-cars-gms-restructuring-prove-right/
======
Corrado
I think that Tesla is really shaping the future of the automobile as well as
the automobile industry. GM is the latest example but I think that Ford and
others are really starting to take notice and change their ways. However,
given the history of the industry I'm not sure an old-school car company can
change it's stripes any more than the coach builders could 100 years ago.

Best quote of the article: "For her part, Barra (GM CEO) told the AP that the
company needs more coders now, and fewer mechanical engineers. “The vehicle
has become much more software-oriented,” she said. “We still need many
technical resources in the company.” On Twitter, GM also pushed back at
critics of its restructuring, saying it will add “technical and engineering
jobs that will support the future of mobility.”"

